
Respondent Robotics: Simulating Responses to Likert-Scale Survey Items - hso9791
http://journals.sagepub.com/doi/full/10.1177/2158244018764803
======
hso9791
Submitter here. It seems some types of surveys in psychology may be more
affected by the words chosen than previously accounted for.

